# Reducing Probate in UK



## Kisse13 (Jan 14, 2020)

As a Single 75 years old ,I am concerned about reducing probate when I die. I have 3 Siblings the youngest 60,4 nieces and 4 grand nieces. Naturally ,I need access to the funds whilst alive and living in my house which I am thinking of selling. Reasonable & Advice appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Kisse13 said:


> As a Single 75 years old ,I am concerned about reducing probate when I die. I have 3 Siblings the youngest 60,4 nieces and 4 grand nieces. Naturally ,I need access to the funds whilst alive and living in my house which I am thinking of selling. Reasonable & Advice appreciated


It might help if you could tell us where you are currently living. Normally, your country of residence at the date of your death determines where your estate will be probated (and under that country's laws). There are exceptions for "real property" (i.e. land and buildings) which fall under the laws of the country in which the property is located.

I'm assuming that, since you're here on the Expat Forum that you may be or have property somewhere other than in the UK.


----------

